# Orneriness



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She sounds like a fun girl, she's pretty too.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

She is a funny character.


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

So cute. How old is she? Maggie flops down and pretends to freeze when I tell her it is bedtime. I have to physically pick her up every night before she will walk to bed 

Jules


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

JulesAK said:


> So cute. How old is she? Maggie flops down and pretends to freeze when I tell her it is bedtime. I have to physically pick her up every night before she will walk to bed
> 
> Jules


That’s funny!


Bella just turned 3 last month. She throws the same tantrum at bedtime if I stay up too late. Although, it doesn’t work to pick her up. That just makes her more determined! Sweet talk or a cookie is more effective with ours.

Once she falls asleep on the couch, it’s all over! I try to get her upstairs before that point.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

All of this sounds just about right. Fun pictures!


----------

